# [Synaptics] Touchpad ne fonctionne pas

## tux03

Bonjour,

Après avoir recherché quelques jours et testé mainte configuration, je poste sur le forum car la je cale.

En effet, j'ai l'impression que mon touchpad n'est pas reconnu. (Alors qu'il l'était sur mon autre Funtoo).

Synaptics est installé, voici le synaptics.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection
```

Dans mon make.conf, j'ai bien synaptics dans mon Input_Devices.

```
INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"
```

J'ai essayé de changer la configuration de synatics.conf plusieurs fois, mais rien n'y fait.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer sur ce point...

Merci bien et bonne soirée.

A+

----------

## barul

Modèle du téléphone portable ? lspci ? Erreurs de X si il y en a ?

----------

## tux03

Bonsoir,

Mon ordinateur est un Dell studio 15. 

A noter que sur mon ancienne Funtoo et sur l'autre distribution que j'utilise (Frugalware) cela fonctionne.

Résultat du lspci :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e0

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa68

04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)

07:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822 (rev 01)

07:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e230 (rev 01)

07:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e852 (rev 01)

07:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Device e832 (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)
```

Au niveau des erreurs de X et bien il n'y en a pas.

Dans les logs de X, je peut voir que le module de ma carte graphique et que evdev sont chargés, mais aucun signe de synaptics.

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

comme apparemment personne n'a l'air d'avoir d'idée, as-tu essayé de rajouter mouse dans ta variable INPUT_DEVICES ? C'est bête mais je crois me rappeler que certains touchpads sont présentés en tant que souris par le noyau, une subtilité de ce genre.

----------

## barul

Ouais, sur mon laptop (la série X5DIE d'Asus) les souris sont détectées comme des Logitech PS/2, donc ça empêche d'avoir certains trucs, dont un très génant, le fait de ne pas pouvoir désactiver le touchpad via les boutons. La seule solution que j'ai trouvée pour l'instant c'est de désactiver le touchpad dans le bios; un peu bourrin.

Et qu'entends tu par : "j'ai l'impression que mon touchpad n'est pas reconnu" ? Quels sont les symptômes ?

----------

## Poussin

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Ouais, sur mon laptop (la série X5DIE d'Asus) les souris sont détectées comme des Logitech PS/2, donc ça empêche d'avoir certains trucs, dont un très génant, le fait de ne pas pouvoir désactiver le touchpad via les boutons. La seule solution que j'ai trouvée pour l'instant c'est de désactiver le touchpad dans le bios; un peu bourrin.
> 
> Et qu'entends tu par : "j'ai l'impression que mon touchpad n'est pas reconnu" ? Quels sont les symptômes ?

 

Ah tiens, je me demande si ce n'est pas le problème que j'ai sur mon UL50A asus... C'est assez pénible...

----------

## barul

```
[    0.721922] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.747320] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input7
```

Voilà ce que j'ai dans mon dmesg.

P.S. : Désolé pour les messages sans rapports avec le topic, si ça dérange, j'arrête de poster.

----------

## tux03

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> comme apparemment personne n'a l'air d'avoir d'idée, as-tu essayé de rajouter mouse dans ta variable INPUT_DEVICES ? C'est bête mais je crois me rappeler que certains touchpads sont présentés en tant que souris par le noyau, une subtilité de ce genre.

 

Salut, merci mais ça n'a rien changé.

A moins qu'il faille rajouter un fichier mouse.conf ?

 *Quote:*   

> Ouais, sur mon laptop (la série X5DIE d'Asus) les souris sont détectées comme des Logitech PS/2, donc ça empêche d'avoir certains trucs, dont un très génant, le fait de ne pas pouvoir désactiver le touchpad via les boutons. La seule solution que j'ai trouvée pour l'instant c'est de désactiver le touchpad dans le bios; un peu bourrin.
> 
> Et qu'entends tu par : "j'ai l'impression que mon touchpad n'est pas reconnu" ? Quels sont les symptômes ?

 

Les symptômes sont que dans lspci il n'y a aucune trace du touchpad, et que malgré une configuration qui fonctionnait sur mon ancienne installation rien ne marche.

----------

## barul

"Rien ne marche", ce n'est pas très précis... À noter, je n'ai pas de traces de touchpad dans lspci non plus.

----------

## tux03

Je veut dire que le touchpad ne fonctionne pas.

Après je ne voit pas ou on peut voir les symptômes...

A part que tout soit bien configuré et que je ne peut pas utilisé mon touchpad.

J'ai aussi pensé au faite de configurer le touchpad dans le evdev.conf, est ce que cela peut venir de la ?

----------

